# certificate of non residency for the bank?



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all, we bought a house in Almogia Malaga a year ago, and the bank is asking for a certificate of non residency. Apparently it is for tax purposes, and they are saying they will freeze my account without said certificate. They asked for this when i opened the account last year and told me to go to the police for it, the police said go to the town hall and town hall said there was no such thing. Not sure how the bank got round it but they charged me 30 euros and said thats all fine for a year. Now the year is up..... can anyone enlighten me as to wether i need this certificate and if so how do i go about it? I live in the UK the place here is for holidays only, we never work or earn any money here. The bank in question is caja mar. Any shared experiences or advice would be great, thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, there is a _*certifcado de no residente *_which you get from a police station (not sure if any police station or one with a foreigners department) or the Spanish consulate according to this page from the Ministry of Employment and Social Security

Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración

You need an EX 15 form


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

The bank will get it for you for a fee.

Or as Wesky says, from the Extranjería (foreigner’s Dept) of the National Police Station which covers your area.

I think it has a two year validity.


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies both, it seems then that the bank did it for me last year, i had no idea! I am going to the bank tomorrow to see when the next one is due, i think they said it was in a year, and if thats the case hopefully they can do it for me again, certainly easier. When i went to the police in cartama last year they didnt know what i was asking for. Thanks again.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Take a look here:- 

https://www.unicaja.es/PortalServle...cios-internacional&M4=normativa-no-residentes


As you will see it is renewable every two years.


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

larryzx said:


> Take a look here:-
> 
> https://www.unicaja.es/PortalServle...cios-internacional&M4=normativa-no-residentes
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, thats great news, should not have to worry for another year.... thank you


----------

